# Shiva and Pennywise: East of Eden



## Abishai100 (Feb 10, 2016)

A young man named Alas was fooling around with his Ouija board and decided to invoke the spirits of two avatars he had read about: Shiva, the Hindu god of meditation and destruction, and Pennywise, the demonic clown from the iconic American horror novel _It_ (Stephen King).  Alas wanted to ask them what they thought about the activities of men on Earth.  However, to his surprise, when they appeared, they had their own plans and bid him farewell.

Shiva asked Pennywise, "Well, now that we're both out here in the real world, and we're rivals, how should we entertain ourselves?" Pennywise replied, "I suggest we do something for Halloween."  Halloween rolled around, and the two titans decided to compete to see who could play the better pranks on Devil's Night (the night before Halloween).  Pennywise suggested that the winner take a car.

Shiva went to work.  He dressed up as a Scarecrow and went to only rich mansions and knocked on doors, and when the resident(s) answered, he said, "I'm here to protest taxation on ethnic minorities" and then took snapshots with an instant camera he stole from a shopping mall.  As the residents wondered what the act meant, Shiva filed away the photos as mementos of meaningless irony.

Pennywise went to work.  He stayed dressed up as himself, the demonic and creepy clown.  He carried balloons and went to a police station and falsely claimed he was harassed by a group of ruffians.  As the cops went out searching for these ruffians, Pennywise smirked and said to himself, "Cops will always believe a dressed up clown!"

Shiva and Pennywise exchanged stories.  Pennywise complimented Shiva's photos.  "These are obviously mementos of harmless self-indulgent philosophical nihilism," Pennywise said.  Shiva grinned at Pennywise's devilish act of defiance and said, "Well, you got cops running around like silly fools, but at least they're out there doing work on Devil's Night; maybe they'll catch a real criminal in the act of some dangerous prank."  Shiva declared Pennywise the winner, and Pennywise took a Fiat car as his prize.

Shiva asked Pennywise, "Should we disappear?" and Pennywise replied, "We might as well find somewhere quiet to simply live in peace.  I'm rather satisfied with my history of demonology."  Shiva made himself an abode on Prince Edward Island, and Pennywise worked as an Average Joe waiter at a bar-and-grill in Texas.  Meanwhile, sales of Ouija boards soared.  Alas decided to become a priest and wondered to himself, "Are Shiva and Pennywise actually interested in humanity?"




*
Shiva*

*Pennywise*


----------



## Abishai100 (Feb 20, 2016)

*The Greatest Game Ever Played*


Here's a reorientation of this mental engagement between Shiva and Pennywise but this time told through an Othello game experience, a strategy-laced piece-play game involving space shrewdness.



====

Shiva: Would you like to play a game of Othello, Pennywise?

Pennywise: Sure. I'm interested in games that require a sensitivity to space.  I adore panic.

Shiva: Well, my playing-style is rather straight-laced, but I think we could entertain each other.

Pennywise: Your move.

Shiva: A-ha, I've created a three-piece horizontal pattern around your vertical arrangement.

Pennywise: Don't count your chickens.  I'm arranging a horizontal bar below my vertical one.

Shiva:  Very clever.  I'll have to intercept with some sideways array.

Pennywise: Ya know, Othello is a lot like highway traffic in Los Angeles. We should encourage juvenile offenders to use this game to train their minds.  Of course, you know me, Shiva; I'll simply encourage criminals to be more inventive!

====




*Othello/Reversi (Wikipedia)*

*Play Othello Online*


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 17, 2016)

*The Phone Booth Failure: Alas's Strange Reward*

Here's another re-telling of the same story theme with different characterizations and persona-profile intrigue.




====

Alas was a cop working for the LAPD.  He was investigating the case of a new serial killer who wore a mask made out of the skin of dead corpses and carried a chainsaw as his murderous weapon.  This new serial killer was being dubbed in the press as 'Leatherface,' and the psycho strangely supplied some of his hostages with Polaroids of himself and let them escape to deliver the photos to the press.  No one knew what Leatherface looked like without his skin-mask on.  Alas had been pursuing Leatherface for over two years now and did not find any real leads.

Meanwhile, Shiva, god of destruction and meditation, was praying on his mountaintop in the Himalayas when the demonic clown and debate-scoundrel Pennywise visited him.


PENNYWISE: "What are you meditating about today, hermit?"

SHIVA: "There's a new serial killer in Los Angeles, California (USA) named Leatherface."

PENNYWISE: "Leatherface? Does he wear a mask made out of human skin?"

SHIVA: "Yes.  I'm thinking about descending upon Earth to help the LAPD hunt down Leatherface."


Pennywise descended upon Earth (just as Shiva did) but visited Alas first.  He made Alas a deal.


PENNYWISE: "I'll help you capture Leatherface, but you must wait inside a phone booth on Black Sunday!"

ALAS: "OK, I don't know what your scheme is, but I'll take the plunge, since I have no other leads!"


Shiva was disguised as a homeless man wandering around Los Angeles.  He was searching for people of unusual brutish size and demeanor that matched Leatherface's description and silhouette in the press photos.  One Friday evening, he thought he encountered a brutish man who matched the right traits.  The man was a muscular blonde Caucasian with dark brown eyes and rough hands (like a laborer's hands).  Shiva (disguised as a homeless man) saw the Caucasian man walk by the alley where Shiva had fashioned a makeshift shelter.  The Caucasian man walked up to him and offered him five dollars.  From his strange voice and grumpy tone, Shiva realized this man was definitely Leatherface and started talking to him.


SHIVA: "It would be really amusing if you turned out to be that ghoul Leatherface who's been hot in the LA press!"

CAUCASIAN MAN: "That would be unusual, yea.  We are both muscular.  I enjoy psycho-films (horror films)."

SHIVA: "I'll make you a bet, sir!  Can you impersonate the muscular Tarantino crime-thriller character Mr. Blonde?"

CAUCASIAN MAN: "I know who that is. I can do it."

SHIVA: "Great.  I'll tell the LAPD that there's a Mr. Blonde copycat who is scarier than Leatherface!"


Shiva sent an anonymous letter to the LAPD which read, "A new serial killer intends to copy the psycho-character Mr. Blonde (from the Tarantino film _Reservoir Dogs_) and most likely commit crimes on Halloween Eve.  This killer is actually Leatherface!"  Shiva knew the Caucasian man (Leatherface) would want to copy Mr. Blonde to throw the cops off his track.

Pennywise found Leatherface and made him a deal.  He told Leatherface to call a phone number (to a phone booth) on Black Sunday and confess he is Leatherface to a cop named Alas, and Alas would deny it.  All Leatherface had to do was supply the unbelievable confession, so Leatherface agreed.

Halloween Eve came around, and two murders occurred, but one person who escaped the clutches of the murderer told the press that the suspect wanted the press to know that he called himself Mr. Blonde.  The LAPD followed up on Shiva's anonymous tip and new more and more that this Mr. Blonde copycat was Leatherface.  Alas started following the trail of Mr. Blonde and awaited his Black Sunday phone call at one of the phone booths on Figueroa Avenue.

It was Black Sunday, and Alas was at the phone booth, ready for the landmark phone call from Leatherface.  It was noon, and the phone rang, and Alas picked up.  It was Leatherface.


LEATHERFACE: "Thanks for taking this call.  I have a confession."

ALAS: "Are you Leatherface or Mr. Blonde?"

LEATHERFACE: "I am Leatherface.  I am not Mr. Blonde."

ALAS: "How can I be sure?  Do you want to turn yourself in to the LAPD?  I can help you."

LEATHERFACE: "OK.  I want the police to know I am Leatherface."

ALAS: "I need proof you are not Mr. Blonde!"

LEATHERFACE: "I am Leatherface!"


Alas doubted the veracity of the caller and thought it was a prankster and hung up the phone.  He still was not sure if the caller was Leatherface or Mr. Blonde or just another copycat.  Discouraged and demoralized, Alas retired from the LAPD.  Three months later, however, a man showed up on Sunday morning in his backyard dead.  He had committed suicide by slitting his wrists and bled to death in Alas's backyard.  Next to him lay a note which read, "I am Leatherface."

Shiva was back on his mountaintop meditating, and Pennywise visited him.  Pennywise told Shiva his Mr. Blonde trick did not work, since Alas and the LAPD were prone to follow leads on both psycho profiles and did not want to concede any possibility that they were the same person.  Shiva grinned and responded that Alas won in the end, since Leatherface became too frustrated now that no one believed he was either Leatherface or Mr. Blonde.  Pennywise became enraged and realized that Shiva had played a dastardly all-encompassing mind-game trick.  Nevertheless, Pennywise was satisfied that suicide bailed the LAPD out of a real hell-hole.

====


----------

